# iwd to manage network

## GogoAkira

In pursuit of learning how linux operates, I have iwd + dhcpcd installed network-wise and nothing else, no netifrc no network manager. It works fine but upon reboot I have to stop the iwd service and restart and then my wireless adapter goes up and get's an ip.

How can find out what is happening, newbie here, don't even know what debug means.

All info I have that might be relevant is what I get from dhcpd -dB after reboot dhcpcd just waits on wlan0: waiting for carrier forever.  After I stop and restart iwd everything is back to normal, I can't see anything in debug of iwd that I can understand, but in any case it starts up normally after reboot, would like to see what happens when it's broken.  How to go about that?

And there was no conf file in /etc/iwd/main.conf I created one myself but it didn't help containing below text

[General]

enable_network_config=true

----------

## charles17

 *GogoAkira wrote:*   

> In pursuit of learning how linux operates, I have iwd + dhcpcd installed network-wise and nothing else, no netifrc no network manager. It works fine but upon reboot I have to stop the iwd service and restart and then my wireless adapter goes up and get's an ip.

 

Have you read the Interface management section?  What's the interface name?

 *GogoAkira wrote:*   

> How can find out what is happening, newbie here, don't even know what debug means.

 

Try ifconfig -a before stopping/restarting and after.

----------

## GogoAkira

 *Quote:*   

> Have you read the Interface management section?  What's the interface name?

 

Yes I did, I didn't add anything in that config snce it says it defaults to dhcp and that's what I want.

In the meantime, I was also on reddit   :Very Happy:  and this is what I found out.

But before I post that I should summarize, I wrongly compiled iwlwifi drivers with Y instead of M, after I recompiled the kernel with my intel wifi drivers as modules as the documentation suggests I had a working interface named wlan0 which now works, but before when kernel wasn't compiled right I had a device named sit0, after recompile this non working sit0 device is still leftover and of course by itself can not be recognized by iwctl, but when wlan0 receives ip addresses, which idk how it happend now it receives two IP's I didn't even know this was possible, some secondary path... anyway after wlan0 is configured then I can ifconfig sit0 up and the interface shows same ip addresses as the wlan0 , of course it doesn't work since I can't ping after i put wlan0 down but it still shows the ip addresses assigned, but sit0 never has a mac address.  

Anyway, this is getting long  :Smile:  , and now to me it's more interesting how did I manage to assign two ip addresses to one interface, maybe because iwd has a dhcp client and dhcpd is installed? As you can see I'm a newbie and this is awesome to me  :Smile: 

I kind of feel that the leftover sit0 interface is messing with renaming of the device because it renames just fine on another distro on the same laptop, has systemd but idk I can assign praise to systemd, maybe only error to myself  :Smile: 

Here's the interfaces

```

3: sit0@NONE: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

6: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 64:80:99:d5:13:80 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 10.0.0.77/24 brd 10.0.0.255 scope global wlan0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet 10.0.0.88/24 brd 10.0.0.255 scope global secondary noprefixroute wlan0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                                              

    inet6 fe80::6182:a24f:3fde:a37f/64 scope link

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 

```

And dmesg that could be relevant

```

[    7.481614] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

[    9.239503] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[    9.239560] udevd[3168]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device or resource busy

[    9.239579] udevd[3168]: could not rename interface '5' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': Device or resource busy

[    9.345989] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

[    9.353113] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[    9.354619] wlan0: authenticated

[    9.354705] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[    9.355829] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[    9.357937] wlan0: associated

[   15.355264] wlan0: disassociated from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (Reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT)

```

But anyway, now I don't even care about fixing this as much as I care about how did I end up with two IP addresses and can ssh to both IP's , just have to check if saved keys are the same, probably are saved under different hostnames but identical.  I do care about fixing this so I can learn how this works, for now I just rc-service iwd restart , it's just that double IP is more interesting now  :Smile: 

Another user mentioned that I should try to run iwd after udev, then I learned I can actually add custom runlevel, so I'll try to run iwd later on, now everything is at default runlevel.

I did install sysklogd when I installed gentoo and this seems about time to learn how to use it, since i've never really used logs to figure out what is going on before.

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig -a before and after

 

before it just looks empty no IP address, like what sit0 looks above, and after it receives an IP and I can ping.

----------

## charles17

 *GogoAkira wrote:*   

> And dmesg that could be relevant
> 
> ```
> 
> [    7.481614] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0
> ...

 

The interface to use is wlo1, not the other.

----------

## GogoAkira

 *Quote:*   

> The interface to use is wlo1, not the other.

 

Well I am using interface wlan0 because it doesn't get renamed by udev to wlo1, but wlan0 works just fine but not without manual restart of iwd.

I also just put an empty file in /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to prevent udevd from renaming devices, it didn't rename anything but the device wlan0 still didn't start up automatically, but so far that's all I changed. I did however notice after the change the device gets assigned only one IP address now so I changed it back to where it's broken  :Very Happy:  because it's interesting and I don't even know why would anyone want two ip addresses on one physical device  :Smile: 

I tried ip link delete sit0 device, that didn't work, still didn't figure out how to delete a interface all together.

Also I can't figure out why the interface doesn't get renamed to wlo1 by udev so I can see if then it will start automatically.

Gentoo really has a bunch of stuff in a way that you can learn  :Smile: 

Also of course I don't have anything in /etc/init.d/ since I don't have netifrc installed, but I also don't have anything in /etc/conf.d/ , I did try some examples but it didn't help, since I don't have netifrc do I still have to define interfaces in /etc/conf.d to be loaded at reboot? As I understand iwd should take care of bringing up wifi devices on it's onw, just like dhcpcd does for my ethernet interface and I don't have any config that I added anyway.

----------

## charles17

 *GogoAkira wrote:*   

> I also just put an empty file in /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to prevent udevd from renaming devices, it didn't rename anything but the device wlan0 still didn't start up automatically, but so far that's all I changed. I did however notice after the change the device gets assigned only one IP address now so I changed it back to where it's broken  because it's interesting and I don't even know why would anyone want two ip addresses on one physical device 
> 
> I tried ip link delete sit0 device, that didn't work, still didn't figure out how to delete a interface all together.
> 
> Also I can't figure out why the interface doesn't get renamed to wlo1 by udev ...

 

Maybe it's because of your empty file in /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to preventLast edited by charles17 on Thu Mar 12, 2020 2:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GogoAkira

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of your empty file in /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to prevent

 

Oh no, I added the file later myself and then removed it.  Wanted to see if stopping udev from trying to rename the device would help, it didn't help  :Smile: 

Only difference is when file is there device doesn't get renamed and receives one IP address.

When file is removed device tries to be renamed by udev and doesn't and receives two IP addresses  :Smile: 

It's so nice to see users having 2008  :Smile:  , I got 2020

----------

## charles17

What you could do is turn on rc_logger="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and provide us /var/log/rc.log of last booting.

Also you could get some more output from directly after a reboot according to https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg

```
dmesg | grep -i -E '03:00.0|wlo1|wlan0|wlp|iwl|80211'
```

----------

## GogoAkira

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> What you could do is turn on rc_logger="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and provide us /var/log/rc.log of last booting.

 

I sure can, thank you  :Very Happy: 

This is gonna be a lot of text

I did look throught all of it now and I can not see what you can, today is the day I learned how to turn on rc_logger  :Smile:  .

rc log to me looks like everything is started ok besides some auth keys version 8, but version 7 works fine, other logs I don't see anything new I didn't before, but that's why I'm here isn't it  :Smile: 

```

dmesg | grep -i -E '03:00.0|wlo1|wlan0|wlp|iwl|80211'

[    3.284755] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:095a] type 00 class 0x028000

[    3.284851] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xc1000000-0xc1001fff 64bit]

[    3.285174] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    4.823799] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    4.827254] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    4.832745] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

[    6.742893] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    6.749805] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.3216344376.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    6.760604] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265, REV=0x184

[    6.779088] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: base HW address: 64:80:99:d5:13:80

[    6.840992] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    6.842229] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

[   10.031827] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

[   10.185871] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   10.185923] udevd[3175]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device or resource busy

[   10.185944] udevd[3175]: could not rename interface '5' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': Device or resource busy

[   10.213672] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

[   10.219249] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[   10.220266] wlan0: authenticated

[   10.220543] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[   10.221565] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[   10.223227] wlan0: associated

[   16.221602] wlan0: disassociated from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (Reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT)

******__ This here is where I "rc-service iwd restart" , following dmesg text below is after iwd is restarted.

[  325.836934] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  325.837020] udevd[4296]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device or resource busy

[  325.837056] udevd[4296]: could not rename interface '6' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': Device or resource busy

[  325.921826] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

[  325.929104] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[  325.930837] wlan0: authenticated

[  325.931601] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[  325.932779] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  325.934972] wlan0: associated

[  325.952765] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

```

Then here here's the /var/log/rc.log    this is a huge amount of text and I don't know hot to make a smaller code box.

```

rc shutdown logging started at Thu Mar 12 10:27:34 2020

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> stop: klogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> stop: syslogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Thu Mar 12 10:27:37 2020

rc shutdown logging started at Thu Mar 12 10:27:34 2020

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> stop: klogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> stop: syslogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Thu Mar 12 10:27:37 2020

rc sysinit logging started at Thu Mar 12 05:28:06 2020

   OpenRC 0.42.1 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

 * /proc is already mounted

 * Mounting /run ...

 * /run/openrc: creating directory

 * /run/lock: creating directory

 * /run/lock: correcting owner

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Clock skew detected with `(null)'

 * Adjusting mtime of `/run/openrc/deptree' to Thu Mar 12 10:25:33 2020

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Mounting debug filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting SELinux filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting efivarfs filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting devtmpfs on /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/mqueue ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/shm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating list of required static device nodes for the current kernel ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries for /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

rc sysinit logging stopped at Thu Mar 12 05:28:06 2020

rc boot logging started at Thu Mar 12 05:28:06 2020

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Loading module pkcs8_key_parser ...

 * Failed to load pkcs8_key_parser

 [ !! ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda3: clean, 310278/14974976 files, 2456029/59893073 blocks

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to GentooHP  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [us] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving key mapping ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving terminal encoding ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Thu Mar 12 10:28:08 2020

rc default logging started at Thu Mar 12 10:28:08 2020

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * sysklogd -> start: syslogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> start: klogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting iwd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Thu Mar 12 10:28:35 2020

```

this pkcs8_key_parser is not in this kernel version, but number 7 is and it works.

And here's just last part of dmesg 

```

[    6.456779] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[    6.457127] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    6.464325] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.3216344376.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    6.476746] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265, REV=0x184

[    6.495461] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: base HW address: 64:80:99:d5:13:80

[    6.557208] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    6.558468] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

[    6.886334] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    6.976589] Adding 9437180k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:9437180k SS

[    7.319320] ip (3614) used greatest stack depth: 12488 bytes left

[    9.101212] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[    9.207946] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

[    9.355821] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[    9.355914] udevd[3048]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device or resource busy

[    9.355953] udevd[3048]: could not rename interface '5' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': Device or resource busy

[    9.462048] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

[    9.469103] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[    9.470674] wlan0: authenticated

[    9.470940] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[    9.472076] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[    9.473943] wlan0: associated

[   15.471526] wlan0: disassociated from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (Reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT)

[   34.957835] random: crng init done

[   34.957841] random: 7 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

[   99.287604] iwd (3915) used greatest stack depth: 12424 bytes left

[   99.442930] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   99.443013] udevd[4149]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device or resource busy

[   99.443050] udevd[4149]: could not rename interface '6' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': Device or resource busy

[   99.473961] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

[   99.479332] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[   99.480701] wlan0: authenticated

[   99.480904] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

[   99.482001] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[   99.483557] wlan0: associated

[   99.496894] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

```

And here's syslog, I don't see anything in here that I don't see in dmesg except that syslog is lying on first line, this device never gets renamed

```

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    6.842229] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    7.745685] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    7.827985] Adding 9437180k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:9437180k>

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    8.156588] ip (3745) used greatest stack depth: 12320 bytes left

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3964]: dev: loaded udev

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3964]: no interfaces have a carrier

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3964]: forked to background, child pid 3987

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: enp0s25: waiting for carrier

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [    9.924809] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: waiting for carrier

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: carrier acquired

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.031827] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: DUID 00:04:44:f8:7a:ff:01:2d:11:e6:98:0e:b1:64:56:01:80:ff

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: IAID 99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: adding address fe80::6e6f:62a0:5ac6:c205

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: ipv6_addaddr1: No such device

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: carrier lost

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: removing interface

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.185871] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: <27>[   10.185923] udevd[3175]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device >

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: <28>[   10.185944] udevd[3175]: could not rename interface '5' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': D>

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: IAID 99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding address fe80::6e6f:62a0:5ac6:c205

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: carrier lost

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.213672] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.219249] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.220266] wlan0: authenticated

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.220543] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: deleting address fe80::6e6f:62a0:5ac6:c205

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.221565] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.223227] wlan0: associated

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: IAID 99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding address fe80::6182:a24f:3fde:a37f

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: carrier lost

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: deleting address fe80::6182:a24f:3fde:a37f

Mar 12 10:28:16 GentooHP kernel: [   16.221602] wlan0: disassociated from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (Reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TI>

Mar 12 10:28:34 GentooHP kernel: [   33.997469] random: crng init done

Mar 12 10:28:34 GentooHP kernel: [   33.997475] random: 7 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

Mar 12 10:33:25 GentooHP start-stop-daemon: Will stop /usr/libexec/iwd

Mar 12 10:33:25 GentooHP start-stop-daemon: Will stop PID 4046

Mar 12 10:33:25 GentooHP start-stop-daemon: Sending signal 15 to PID 4046

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: removing interface

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.836934] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: <27>[  325.837020] udevd[4296]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device >

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: <28>[  325.837056] udevd[4296]: could not rename interface '6' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': D>

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.921826] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.929104] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.930837] wlan0: authenticated

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.931601] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.932779] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.934972] wlan0: associated

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.952765] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: IAID 99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding address fe80::6182:a24f:3fde:a37f

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 10.0.0.88

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: probing address 10.0.0.88/24

Mar 12 10:33:27 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Mar 12 10:33:31 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: leased 10.0.0.88 for 43200 seconds

Mar 12 10:33:31 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding route to 10.0.0.0/24

Mar 12 10:33:31 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding default route via 10.0.0.1

Mar 12 10:33:40 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: no IPv6 Routers available

```

Also adding syslog.  cat syslogHP | grep -i -E '03:00.0|wlo1|wlan0|sit0|80211'

```

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    3.284755] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:095a] type 00 class 0x028000

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    3.284851] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xc1000000-0xc1001fff 64bit]

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    3.285174] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    4.823799] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    4.827254] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    4.832745] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    6.742893] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    6.749805] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.3216344376.0 op_mode iwlmvm

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    6.760604] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265, REV=0x184

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    6.779088] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: base HW address: 64:80:99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    6.840992] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

Mar 12 10:28:09 GentooHP kernel: [    6.842229] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: waiting for carrier

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: carrier acquired

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.031827] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: IAID 99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: adding address fe80::6e6f:62a0:5ac6:c205

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: carrier lost

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlo1: removing interface

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.185871] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: <27>[   10.185923] udevd[3175]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device or resource busy

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: <28>[   10.185944] udevd[3175]: could not rename interface '5' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': Device or resource busy

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: IAID 99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding address fe80::6e6f:62a0:5ac6:c205

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: carrier lost

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.213672] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.219249] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.220266] wlan0: authenticated

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.220543] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: deleting address fe80::6e6f:62a0:5ac6:c205

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.221565] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP kernel: [   10.223227] wlan0: associated

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: IAID 99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding address fe80::6182:a24f:3fde:a37f

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: carrier lost

Mar 12 10:28:10 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: deleting address fe80::6182:a24f:3fde:a37f

Mar 12 10:28:16 GentooHP kernel: [   16.221602] wlan0: disassociated from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (Reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT)

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: removing interface

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.836934] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: <27>[  325.837020] udevd[4296]: Error changing net interface name wlan0 to wlo1: Device or resource busy

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: <28>[  325.837056] udevd[4296]: could not rename interface '6' from 'wlan0' to 'wlo1': Device or resource busy

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.921826] wlan0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.929104] wlan0: send auth to ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.930837] wlan0: authenticated

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.931601] wlan0: associate with ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (try 1/3)

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.932779] wlan0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:80:19:fa (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.934972] wlan0: associated

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP kernel: [  325.952765] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: IAID 99:d5:13:80

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding address fe80::6182:a24f:3fde:a37f

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 10.0.0.88

Mar 12 10:33:26 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: probing address 10.0.0.88/24

Mar 12 10:33:27 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Mar 12 10:33:31 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: leased 10.0.0.88 for 43200 seconds

Mar 12 10:33:31 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding route to 10.0.0.0/24

Mar 12 10:33:31 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: adding default route via 10.0.0.1

Mar 12 10:33:40 GentooHP dhcpcd[3987]: wlan0: no IPv6 Routers available

```

----------

## GogoAkira

I removed iwd from default runlevel and the device actually does get renamed to wlo1 now  :Smile:  , saw on arch forum someone said that the two might be fighting for it, but after I start iwd service the device still goes back to wlan0 and I get dmesg saying device failed to be renamed  :Smile:  , well ain't that something  :Smile: 

----------

## charles17

 *GogoAkira wrote:*   

> I did look throught all of it now and I can not see what you can, today is the day I learned how to turn on rc_logger  

 

I have to admit I do not fully understand what the Interface Management section of iwd wiki article tells us.

To see what's going on you could do one more thing on /etc/rc.conf

```
# Set rc_interactive to "YES" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "NO" to disable

# this feature. This feature is automatically disabled if rc_parallel is

# set to YES.

#rc_interactive="YES"
```

That way you can watch the boot process step by step.  

Maybe you can find out on which step renaming fails and if it has to do at all with iwd.

Does starting iwd show anything in dmesg?

----------

## GogoAkira

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *GogoAkira wrote:*   I did look throught all of it now and I can not see what you can, today is the day I learned how to turn on rc_logger   
> 
> I have to admit I do not fully understand what the Interface Management section of iwd wiki article tells us.
> 
> 

 

Well that's what everyone seems to be saying  :Smile:  , I did read whatever is on iwd website and supossedly it should just be able to manage intel wifi without any other network managers.  That's what I have on my debian which is also on this laptop with systemd, but now I wanted to learn so I came to Gentoo  :Smile:  and I chose iwd.  On debian it works fine i dont even touch it, there i also have dhclient and iwd and that is it i thnink, because no gnome and stuff like that, just dwm.  I'm gonna have to reinstall the whole system again because this time I know which drivers to pick right away, I still feel like I broke it  :Smile:  ... 

Also I couldn't get the interactive rc to come on, I even tried unchecking rc_paralled YES, and same thing.

The dmesg after I stard iwd still says same thing, can't rename device since it changes back again to wlan0 .

fun stuff  :Smile: 

Edit: Well.... I just went to my other distro and found syslog that says systemd: started wireless service, so maybe iwd isn't all what it claims to be without a manager  :Smile:  but I will try to set it up with OpenRC stil.

I've never really looked at logs before with meaning, today was a good day  :Smile: 

----------

